# iPhone B.M. app



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

My blackberry is on its last leg and have been looking for a new phone. I saw the new app that the iphone has for ben moore. Looks pretty sweet. Does anybody have any experience with this? http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...otions/promo_ProConnection&_pageLabel=fc_home


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Do a search and you will find it.


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

i havent used it but i asked my BM dealer about this product i saw on their site

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...s_ca&cachebuster=Tue Jun 01 23:37:22 EDT 2010


he told me the price was about $250 Cdn and i think it was the first BM product he didnt endorse by saying the iphone app worked just as well or better.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

if its anything like that little stamp gizmo they have where you push down three times then its a hit and miss type of deal. more misses then hits and really not worth it.

Pat


----------

